# Confused about blood test



## Jennibambi (May 2, 2018)

Hi
Firstly I am probably in the wrong place - apologies if so

Don't know if anyone can help me here but I am Newish

Got my Hb1Ac done today and it was 44 but doc did another few tests one is called crp?? receptionist says its a bit above normal but doc says its ok?? Don't know why she didn't give me the level? Think I will phone back tomorrow and ask I feel that it is important to me to know at least!

Does anyone know what this is for as I have just googled it scared the living daylights outta myself ooooops! 

Can my "diabetes" affect this at all - it was 41 before xmas and I know I have been "bad".  Would love it if anyone could let me know - should i go back to docs and get more tests done?

I am taking levothyroxine 50/simvastatin 40/omeprazole 20


----------



## Amigo (May 2, 2018)

Jennibambi said:


> Hi
> Firstly I am probably in the wrong place - apologies if so
> 
> Don't know if anyone can help me here but I am Newish
> ...



It’s normally done to look at inflammatory levels in the body Jenni.

‘C-reactive protein (CRP) is a substance produced by the liver that increases in the presence of inflammation in the body. An elevated C-reactive protein level is identified with blood tests and is considered a non-specific “marker” for disease.’

Do you perhaps have any other conditions he could be checking out? Best to ask the GP what he’s testing for but no need for alarm. Your Hba1c is nicely in pre-diabetic range so keep working on getting that down.  Best wishes. Amigo


----------



## Amigo (May 2, 2018)

Mine is higher than it should be incidentally but I do have an inflammatory condition. However ‘since CRP levels tend to rise with increasing glycosylated hemoglobin (HbA1c) levels (an indicator of long-term blood glucose control), controlling blood glucose levels may help to reign in CRP levels as well.’

Sounds like it’s not so out of range to cause your GP any concerns and he may not actually appreciate the receptionist worrying you. I don’t think you’ll be happy until you check this out with him though.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 3, 2018)

@Amigo, may I ask how high your inflammatory markers are?  As my wife suffers from inflammatory arthritis but her markers are only at the high side of normal, therefore they won't give her a definite diagnosis.  Hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Amigo (May 3, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> @Amigo, may I ask how high your inflammatory markers are?  As my wife suffers from inflammatory arthritis but her markers are only at the high side of normal, therefore they won't give her a definite diagnosis.  Hope you don't mind me asking.



When you say they won’t give her a definite diagnosis Mark, what do you mean a diagnosis of? The CRP levels can be indicative of any number of issues. Do you mean rheumatoid arthritis perhaps because I understand that’s done by a different test.
All my numbers are elevated because of the Leukaemia so my situation wouldn’t really help I’m afraid.

Best wishes, Amigo


----------



## Jennibambi (May 3, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Mine is higher than it should be incidentally but I do have an inflammatory condition. However ‘since CRP levels tend to rise with increasing glycosylated hemoglobin (HbA1c) levels (an indicator of long-term blood glucose control), controlling blood glucose levels may help to reign in CRP levels as well.’
> 
> Sounds like it’s not so out of range to cause your GP any concerns and he may not actually appreciate the receptionist worrying you. I don’t think you’ll be happy until you check this out with him though.


Thank you so much - I will definitely check out the levels and try to get my Hb1Ac levels lower to help.  thanks again that's why I love this forum you are all so knowledgeable.


----------



## Amigo (May 3, 2018)

Jennibambi said:


> Thank you so much - I will definitely check out the levels and try to get my Hb1Ac levels lower to help.  thanks again that's why I love this forum you are all so knowledgeable.



No problem Jenni. What does occur to me and it’s a shot in the dark but I notice you’re taking levothyroxine and this article indicates a link between hypothyroidism and a raised CRP. It’s an illuminating read;

https://hypothyroidmom.com/one-blood-test-that-can-save-your-life/


----------



## SB2015 (May 4, 2018)

Jennibambi said:


> Thank you so much - I will definitely check out the levels and try to get my Hb1Ac levels lower to help.  thanks again that's why I love this forum you are all so knowledgeable.


Hi Jenni

Welcome to the forum.  As you say a lot of helpful people on here.
You mentioned that when you phoned for test results at the GPS they tend to give you descriptions rather than values.  I find that if I persist they do give me the numbers, but the person on the phone won’t understand what the numbers mean.  I can then sort out what I need to do, even if they are labelled as no further action for the GP.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 5, 2018)

Amigo said:


> When you say they won’t give her a definite diagnosis Mark, what do you mean a diagnosis of? The CRP levels can be indicative of any number of issues. Do you mean rheumatoid arthritis perhaps because I understand that’s done by a different test.
> All my numbers are elevated because of the Leukaemia so my situation wouldn’t really help I’m afraid.
> 
> Best wishes, Amigo


Her GP thinks she has inflammatory arthritis, so do physio & so does the pain consultant.  But Rheumatology are saying no, it's Fibromyalgia & because of this, they discharge her.  All other medics disagree with this decision as she has obvious inflammation, though this does not show significantly on her blood tests.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 5, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Her GP thinks she has inflammatory arthritis, so do physio & so does the pain consultant.  But Rheumatology are saying no, it's Fibromyalgia & because of this, they discharge her.  All other medics disagree with this decision as she has obvious inflammation, though this does not show significantly on her blood tests.


I have a friend Mark who was told time & time again she did not have inflammatory arthritis...all the blood tests came back negative...finally when she presented to A+E because the pain was intolerable...she got a diagnosis...begun to receive treatment for it...you know we have to be pig headed & persistent about these matters...hopefully someone will listen to you when you make a fuss.


----------

